# Simple Poll for those who support exclusion of instruments



## Solo Christo (Aug 6, 2005)

Where do you stand?

(This post is not _intended_ for debate)


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 6, 2005)

Same thing here; this is gonna cause division.........we already have enough division.

[Edited on 8-6-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------

